# XP = Internet (DSL) Server für Suse 9.0 Rechner



## nautiLus` (25. März 2004)

Hallo, hab mir gerade Linux installiert und ein Netwerk eingerichtet.

WIN XP ist der Server mit einem DSL Modem angeschlossen an einen HUB.
Bei XP ist ICS (Internet Connection Sharing) eingerichtet.
Der Laptop (Suse 9.0) hängt auf dem Hub.

Ich kann beide Rechner gegenseitig von einem zum anderen und umgekehrt pingen und auch vom Suse und XP ins Internet pingen aber surfen kann ich von Suse nicht aber XP schon!

Was muss ich da genau einrichten, damit ich nun ins Netz auf meinem Suse Rechner kann?

Danke, mfg nauti


----------



## Thorsten Ball (25. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich tipp mal darauf, dass du die IP des Windowsrechners bei deinem SuSE in den Einstellungen
als Gateway eintragen musst, so dass er über den online geht. 

Thorsten


----------



## nautiLus` (25. März 2004)

Hallo, 

danke vorerst mal für Deine Antwort!

Aber ich vermute, dass ich das schon gemacht habe:

Im YaST bei "Konfiguration der Netzwerkadresse" bei "Routing" muss ich die IP des Servers (in dem Fall des XP Rechners) eingeben?

Das ist schon geschehen aber es tut sich nichts :/

Pingen kann ich überallhin wo ich will nur ins netz kann ich nicht.

cya nauti


----------



## gothic ghost (25. März 2004)

@  nautiLus

wenn ich das richtig verstehe hängt dein Modem, XP und
der Laptop an einem Hub, richtig ?
Dann brauchst du auch nicht XP als Server für den Laptop,
er hat ja eine direkte Verbindung zum Modem und muß nicht
über XP ins Internet, also wieder bei Suse den Eintrag löschen
und eine Internetverbindung einrichten, DSL oder ISDN mit
Yast kein Problem.


----------



## nautiLus` (25. März 2004)

Hey, vielen Dank! 

Ist natürlich klar ... ich werde das mal versuchen!

ciao,

nauti


----------



## nautiLus` (25. März 2004)

Ich hab jetzt nur ein Problem: 

der XP Rechner kann nicht zur selben Zeit wie der Suse Rechner im Netz sein weil sich ja beide über ein Modem einwählen müssten. Daher muss ich das leider irgendwie hinbekommen, dass ich den XP als Server nehme und über ICS mit suse auch reinkomme.

Wie gesagt, pingen geht einwandfrei....

Ahh das OS macht mir jetzt schon Sorgen =)

mfg nauti


//EDIT:

was soll ich da tun ... bin im Moment wirklich ratlos.
Brauch unbedingt das Internet auf Suse =)


----------



## nautiLus` (26. März 2004)

Hallo, 

das Problem hat sich erledigt.

Ich habs jetzt so wie ich es will... den XP Rechner als Server und SUSE ist über ICS im Netz.

Warum's jetzt geht weiß ich auch nicht. Ich habe mir einfach einen anderen Browser (FireBird) statt Konquerer installiert.... dann gings plötzlich.

Übrigens geht jetzt der Konquerer auch! Schon seltsam nicht!?

Danke trotzdem für Eure Beträge zum Erfolg 

ciao 

Nauti


----------

